# Habistat dimming thermostat problem!!



## jordz (Mar 17, 2009)

Woke up to find my snakes viv had no light on and looked and the thermostat was off..

i replaced the fuse with another and the bulbs popped, ive been to get some more and no matter what the dial on the thermostat is set to, the lights stay on full power?

the light fittings and wires are spot on, nothing wrong with them as i have tried them in my other stats and they dim on them and work perfect, but this stat stays on full no matter what you have the dial on..

could the sensor have gone?

anyone else experienced this or got any ideas please?

thanks in advance.


----------



## simon22 (Jan 8, 2009)

Hi jordz
i had the same problem with my microclimate dimming thermostat last week the bulb wouln`t dim. when i phoned their technical dept they said that a resistor inside had blown which was possibly caused by a bulb overheating and blowing. Luckily the microclimate thermostat has 5 yrs breakdown cover. So i sent it back for a free repair and it was returned within 2 days excellent service.


----------



## jordz (Mar 17, 2009)

i wonder if thats the problem with mine then? i dont have the box or receipt though so looks like im stuck and gunna have to buy a new one!? lol great. thanks for your reply though


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

should cost you a fiver or so to get repaired. Drop habistat a mail and they should sort you out.


----------

